# RE-BATH or BATH FITTER anyone see bad jobs or bad experiences???



## Mike Finley

Without even getting into the rest of the crap...




sales guy said:


> We use no subs, we extensively train our own people.We always pull required permits when moving/changing drains, or electric is involved. We give a real honest to god lifetime warranty and stand behind it like no other company on earth. Our products are not cheap crappy preformed kits. Almost all work is done completely on site. All measuring, cutting, installing etc.


So all your workers/owners are licensed electricians and plumbers?

Let me guess.... *HOMEOWNER'S PERMIT?*

HA HA, thanks for just one more bit of evidence to trash you with.

I'd also looooooooooooooooooooooove to see you post a copy of your 'life time ' warranty for all to see.

Care to share the statistics of the industry back grounds of your owners/installers?


----------



## woodmagman

sales guy said:


> We use no subs, we extensively train our own people.We always pull required permits when moving/changing drains, or electric is involved.


Welcome to the forum.....:thumbsup: I can not beleive you have and opinion on this subject.:laughing:
As a salesman I believe you to be qualified, because you say you are. As a tradesman you are required to acquire certification in my neck of the woods by attending trade school and progressing through an apprenticeship program. This takes on average 4 years. At the end of the program you receive the desired certification. Now that does not allow a carpenter to do electrical or what have you. If your company is staffed with journeyman then I say good on you....if it is staffed we dudes who know a thing or two then and poses no recognized certification then I say what the heck…..
Good post, I still can not believe this thread got to you...:laughing:


----------



## sales guy

Mike Finley said:


> Without even getting into the rest of the crap...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So all your workers/owners are licensed electricians and plumbers?
> 
> Let me guess.... *HOMEOWNER'S PERMIT?*
> 
> HA HA, thanks for just one more bit of evidence to trash you with.
> 
> I'd also looooooooooooooooooooooove to see you post a copy of your 'life time ' warranty for all to see.
> 
> Care to share the statistics of the industry back grounds of your owners/installers?


 
Of course all our workers are not licensed. But the work that requires any permits is always done by a staff licensed plumber/electrician. And you know they don't have to be so what is your point. You and I both know unless the drain is either relocated, or changed to a different size, or their is electric involved, then no permit is required for simple remodeling, like installing a vanity, re-tiling a floor, etc. Why would you write such a silly post dude?
Home owners never pull permits! We are fully licesned and always pull any required permits.

Why do you have such a burr up your backside with re-bath anyway?
Our warranty is always available on our web site and has no limitations other than abuse. What's your warranty say?

Last, but not least from your hit parade of smear tatics, what do you mean stats for our installers? At our three locations in Carolina, we have installers with backgrounds in plumbing, carpentry, handyman services. If we train them to our standards what difference does their background make. We don't hire kids from burger king to install if thats what you are getting at.


It would seem to me you are another one of the contractors that spends more time running down the competition, then selling your products and services on it's own merits.


----------



## sales guy

woodmagman said:


> Welcome to the forum.....:thumbsup: I can not beleive you have and opinion on this subject.:laughing:
> As a salesman I believe you to be qualified, because you say you are. As a tradesman you are required to acquire certification in my neck of the woods by attending trade school and progressing through an apprenticeship program. This takes on average 4 years. At the end of the program you receive the desired certification. Now that does not allow a carpenter to do electrical or what have you. If your company is staffed with journeyman then I say good on you....if it is staffed we dudes who know a thing or two then and poses no recognized certification then I say what the heck…..
> Good post, I still can not believe this thread got to you...:laughing:


 
After watching Holmes on Homes from ontario, I can't believe anyone in Canada has a licesne to do anything the right way! Seriously. We have full licenses for electric and plumbing. We always pull the required permits. We do train our installers. Their is no formal schooling required for cosmetic stuff like flooring, basic fixtures etc. When drains are enlarged, or moved, or wiring is done, then we have our proper electrians or plumbers do that portion of the work.


----------



## woodmagman

sales guy said:


> After watching Holmes on Homes from ontario, I can't believe anyone in Canada has a licesne to do anything the right way! Seriously. We have full licenses for electric and plumbing. We always pull the required permits. We do train our installers. Their is no formal schooling required for cosmetic stuff like flooring, basic fixtures etc. When drains are enlarged, or moved, or wiring is done, then we have our proper electrians or plumbers do that portion of the work.


:laughing: "Ontario" that is a town in Quebec isn't it. We know that all the contractors on that show are migrants from the south...:laughing:...that were run out of towns all across the eastern coast and midland counties. And alot of them were from California, actors you know, practicing their craft at pretending to be contractors..and it work, they got their 30 minutes of fame on HH...:laughing:

So you do hire sub-contractors then!


----------



## Mike Finley

Your lifetime warranty isn't available on your website, it says to ask your local franchise operator.


----------



## kevjob

I had no idea you removed the tub, what happens when you have sub-floor replacement? I have a GC license other wise technically you are not allowed to rplace subfloor without a permit.


----------



## silvertree

To Sales Guy and others, to date I have done 3 installs.I didn't like the look of the finished product and had concerns about water getting in under the new tub. As systems go it is a decent system, that is acrylic liner over cast iron. The company that makes the tubs has a factory with just about every tub made, you identify the tub and they heat the acrylic and vacuum suck it down to fit over the tub mold.
As I said, I didn't care for it, went back to remodeling only, didn't like the plastic look and didn't think it would last. But it's the same acrylic that whirlpool tubs use. I don't know about rebath but my tubs came from BCI.
http://www.bciacrylic.com/ Check it out for yourself.


----------



## sales guy

woodmagman said:


> :laughing: "Ontario" that is a town in Quebec isn't it. We know that all the contractors on that show are migrants from the south...:laughing:...that were run out of towns all across the eastern coast and midland counties. And alot of them were from California, actors you know, practicing their craft at pretending to be contractors..and it work, they got their 30 minutes of fame on HH...:laughing:
> 
> So you do hire sub-contractors then!


No, We only have employees doing all work. In the good ol us of a a sub is someone brought in to do a portion of work on a job they have bid on. They are paid a fixed rate, and cary their own insurance, bond etc. We use 100% employees that are paid by the hour, and are fully insured and bonded through us their employer.


----------



## sales guy

kevjob said:


> I had no idea you removed the tub, what happens when you have sub-floor replacement? I have a GC license other wise technically you are not allowed to rplace subfloor without a permit.


Depending on the exact job, we do not need a permit to replace a plywood subfloor. About half the housing here is built on slab, so no structure work is required. We do hold a GC, and Plumber license though. We find alot of water damage when we remove either a cracked fiberglass unit, or break out the pan of an old ceramic tile shower. Back in the 50's and 60's no one used a bladder, or any other type of water proof seal with tile. So sub floors almost always have to be replaced. Now if there is deeper problems, like rotten joists, sinking etc. We will bring in a structural specialist, and let them confer with the client.

At least at our three locations we only do about 5% tub liners. Most of the time even with cast iron we recommend a tear out.


----------



## sales guy

Mike Finley said:


> Your lifetime warranty isn't available on your website, it says to ask your local franchise operator.


Go to a franchisee's web site, most of us have it posted. It's real simple! We will replace any part of our tub or shower construction due to all failures for life. Other than abuse. Acrylic will not stain, or fade, or change colors, shouln't crack, peel, or chip. It may not look as great as exotic tile work, but it is a good product for alot of people to consider.


----------



## TurnkeyConst

Sales Guy,
Wasn't it a coincidence that I was at homer depot this morning and run into an old friend who currently works for re-bath. I had read your post yesterday evening. So I asked him if they ever have to move plumbing and wiring. Well much to my suprise he said yes. Also 90% of the time he said he doesn't deal with permits. I know I can trust his answers because he used to work for my dad and was very trustworthy. I love when salesman talk about their business but when it comes down to the nitty gritty like permits they just overlook them. I deal with the planning, zoning, and inspections in 5 surrounding counties so I know that they could be more of a pain than just allowing you a day in and day out inspection with completion. I could see if you had 1 plumber and 1 electrician that dealt with all the inspectors they may get on your side. But I highly doubt it.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider

sales guy said:


> It may not look as great as exotic tile work, but it is a good product for alot of people to consider.


It looks like hammered dog crap.


----------



## fci

*Good topic*

When I was in addition business, if a customer was considering a tin florida room or as we call it a disposible addition, we knew they were not interested in quality or adding true value to thier home. IMO I don't consider anyone interested in a re-bath or bathfitters a customer who knows the difference between quality and a quick fix/bandaid. I'm sure that I'll never be convinced that hardened shrinkwrap is any good for anyone except the salesman who's just made a comission.
I don't think they take the tub out. I think they just cover up what is there. Mold and all.


----------



## sales guy

fci said:


> When I was in addition business, if a customer was considering a tin florida room or as we call it a disposible addition, we knew they were not interested in quality or adding true value to thier home. IMO I don't consider anyone interested in a re-bath or bathfitters a customer who knows the difference between quality and a quick fix/bandaid. I'm sure that I'll never be convinced that hardened shrinkwrap is any good for anyone except the salesman who's just made a comission.
> I don't think they take the tub out. I think they just cover up what is there. Mold and all.


Can't speak for bath fitter, but we never leave mold behind. It is cut out and green board goes up. Sub floor gets replaced etc. Only about 5% of our biz is tub liners. Most of the time they have to come out.


----------



## dirt diggler

sales guy said:


> Can't speak for bath fitter, but we never leave mold behind. It is cut out and green board goes up. Sub floor gets replaced etc. Only about 5% of our biz is tub liners. Most of the time they have to come out.


one note though, if it helps - just cutting the mold-afflicted areas out will not completely solve the problem


----------



## woodmagman

sales guy said:


> At least at our three locations we only do about 5% tub liners. Most of the time even with cast iron we recommend a tear out.


That is interesting, I would not have suspected that would be the case as your entire marketing is based on covering up the cast iron tubs....So the cost effective approach is just to get your foot in the door and if it is an easy job you slap in a liner and if it is a R&R you do it all..95% of the time. That I can agree with.


----------



## go dart

sales guy standing on his own two feet. good job! locally here (kc) home depot bought the liner co and made a bad product even worse. you're guilty by association although i believe you work for a better liner co if there is one.


----------



## SuperiorBuilt

sales guy said:


> Can't speak for bath fitter, but we never leave mold behind. It is cut out and green board goes up. Sub floor gets replaced etc. Only about 5% of our biz is tub liners. Most of the time they have to come out.


 I'm curious if you remove mold areas from the shower pocket (tiled area) why not you install concrete backer board instead of a MR sheetrock?
I agree with some of the other: there are 2 different types of bath room remodels - the full gut job and the cover method. only the HO can really make the call on this one. I would personally go with a full gut job if there are any signs of mold or wood rot.


----------



## ApgarNJ

I personally have never seen one of these liners installed but it sounds like it would look pretty bad afterwards unless you look at from afar and don't reallly touch it. 
the good thing is, that there is a wide range of homeowners and some dont want the gut job and are happy with a hotel looking plastic bathroom.

there is a place for each job. i prefer the gut to the studs job and clean up any mold if it is there. 

i can see where these homeowners are thinking about selling and so won't get that 30k back when they sell. but I think someone else stated this too, it may sell the house faster to someone who walks in and loves the custom work and knows they never have to touch that bathroom again, (as long as they like the design and choice of decor) on the other hand though some home buyers just expect to have to redo much of it anyways, so it fits their tastes. If it's done correctly without going way out on a limb with funky tile and colors, it will help sell the house faster. but definitely not add 30k to the asking price on the house.

sales guy, you are going to get a bad rep most of the time whether your franchise does great work or not, just because you are associated with a company that covers stuff up and it looks cheap. there are a lot of hacks out there who do the re-baths making you look bad as well. just like the bad contractors out there doing hack jobs and making us honest guys look bad


----------



## BC Carpenter

They are always advertising in the help wanted adds for "installation techs" or "installers" or something like that, going on with the whole "bathroom in a day". 

Seems like they have quite a high turnover rate around here, I think what happens is they hire people and put them out on their own after a "training period" and these newbies don't really know what they're doing, and so make a mess. Hence a month later they're hiring again.

As for the product, it is what it is, plastic covering up an existing bathroom. I guess in some situations it might work, I'm not a big fan, however. Sounds like a houseflipper/cheap landlords dream.

I've taken one of their shower surrounds apart, and to their credit they actually did cut out moldy drywall from the bottom of the tub surround, and put in new; before putting their liner in.


----------



## fiveash

*ALL in the customer*

The bath fitter is a cheap way to go and will look cheap when there done. I have herd bad things about them. If they want a nice bathroom that will help sell the house they will go with you instead of a cheap looking retro fitting tub.


----------



## Spaint90

i was doing an exterior repaint on a house..the homeowner hired RE-BATH to come in at the same time to do the bathroom. Their guys set up a table saw right where i was working. started to rip subflooring getting sawdust all over my wet paint. this was after i asked them not to..even moved my van so they had a place in the driveway where i was not working to do this. I also know that they were a week behind schedule when they finished.:whistling Other than that they did a decent job


----------



## skcolo

Send your customer here: http://rebath.pissedconsumer.com/rebath-bad-business-20110530240337.html

And then ask them why you would want to spend three weeks in their house when Re-Bath can do a complete bathroom remodel in one day with no mess. HA. Maybe you can offer to just paint their tile and be done in a few hours with even less mess.


----------



## Spaint90

skcolo said:


> Send your customer here: http://rebath.pissedconsumer.com/rebath-bad-business-20110530240337.html
> 
> And then ask them why you would want to spend three weeks in their house when Re-Bath can do a complete bathroom remodel in one day with no mess. HA. Maybe you can offer to just paint their tile and be done in a few hours with even less mess.


I havent seen the complete bathroom remodel in one day..lol. Its not really possible when you think about it. ive never seen anyone set, and grout tile, then try and drop a new vanity in same day on top. One of their guys told me they are the home depot(cheapo) installers..they asked me questions about paint. like what to use when priming drywall, i guess that was part of their bid. i walked in durring their painting process..id never seen anyone tape the ceiling to try and get clean lines. they had shurline rollers for the corners(pretty funny).


----------



## SSC

Spaint90 said:


> . Its not really possible when you think about it. ive never seen anyone set, and grout tile, then try and drop a new vanity in same day on top.


I do that all the time


----------



## Spaint90

SSC said:


> I do that all the time


is the tile still setting when your grout? is the grout still drying when you walk on it? ive always been afraid that i will disturb it if i rush, just curious how long you wait in between


----------



## kevjob

The fastest bath I did was about 7 yrs ago, 1st day was demo, have tub and valve installed, then cbu walls and floor and tiled walls and floor. Small bath about 7x5 total including tub. 

Then next day grout all tile drop vanity kit and base trim, ho painted. 

All told about 1.5 days. 

Tile was 12x12 no window or niche on walls and same tile and grout on floor with minimal cuts. 

I dont think I could do it again if I had to.


----------



## SSC

Spaint90 said:


> is the tile still setting when your grout? is the grout still drying when you walk on it? ive always been afraid that i will disturb it if i rush, just curious how long you wait in between


Rapid set thinset, lunch, grout, vanity, toilet. Tile is dry grout is wet


----------



## skcolo

I think the original post was a $30k job including moving walls and marble.

You'd have to do some pretty good faux finishes to pull off a one day remodel.


----------



## Paulie

One day. In my dreams, I'm slow and old. :wheelchair:

I actually have a relationship with one of those outfits... not really sure which one but if they run into something over there head they call me. I'll say one thing, there clients are usually looking to pinch pennies. I usually get 1 out of 10.


----------



## Always Learning

i just finished reading this thread. good things to know when a customer brings it up in the future.



adwilk said:


> I have copies of the sales systems, and business tactics is anybody wants more info...



if you've still got that data i'd be interested. thanks [email protected]


----------



## A Bath Guy

*Tile Guys Keep Me In Business*



skcolo said:


> Send your customer here: http://rebath.pissedconsumer.com/rebath-bad-business-20110530240337.html
> 
> And then ask them why you would want to spend three weeks in their house when Re-Bath can do a complete bathroom remodel in one day with no mess. HA. Maybe you can offer to just paint their tile and be done in a few hours with even less mess.


There is almost nothing on that website that has any truth. Nearly every post is from uniformed contractors or other "one day bath" companies who are just trying to get people from calling Rebath. 
Most "one day bath" companies have moved away from liners and gone strictly to replacement tubs and showers. I think we can all agree replacement is a better product, but the liner has its place (like when a tile guy needs to do a job cheap and convinces the homeowner not to replace the tub). That's when I get a call, because the tile guy screwed up. 

As for the thread you linked to, since it was written nothing about Rebath closing has happened. Our business is better than ever, our quality is great, we have great installers with no turn over in 2 years, no day with out a job in 4 years. On the other side we have made mistakes along the way in 2011 we completely ripped out 2 jobs that we had done in 2008. The work was not up to par, and we did both jobs at our expense. We have good customers who work very hard and I will not trade them bad work for the life they spent earning the money to trade me for a bathroom remodel.


----------



## fez-head

The Re-Bath here is going strong and doing quality work. I can't believe how fast they have grown but the owner told me they research the target demographic thoroughly before they are allowed to open a RB Franchise.


----------



## William James

A Bath Guy said:


> There is almost nothing on that website that has any truth. Nearly every post is from uniformed contractors or other "one day bath" companies who are just trying to get people from calling Rebath.
> Most "one day bath" companies have moved away from liners and gone strictly to replacement tubs and showers. I think we can all agree replacement is a better product, but the liner has its place (like when a tile guy needs to do a job cheap and convinces the homeowner not to replace the tub). That's when I get a call, because the tile guy screwed up.
> 
> As for the thread you linked to, since it was written nothing about Rebath closing has happened. Our business is better than ever, our quality is great, we have great installers with no turn over in 2 years, no day with out a job in 4 years. On the other side we have made mistakes along the way in 2011 we completely ripped out 2 jobs that we had done in 2008. The work was not up to par, and we did both jobs at our expense. We have good customers who work very hard and I will not trade them bad work for the life they spent earning the money to trade me for a bathroom remodel.


It is an individual franchise? No?
Glad to hear you keep atleast one guy busy during the slow season. :whistling

Some of the products you offer are good for the right customer. Some are just plain bad! Just an accident waiting to happen!


----------



## William James

mrmike said:


> This has to be one of the most revived threads here- it goes back 4 years- Nov 2007- I would say the prices are a little more now.........


It got revived last year though. :whistling

I'll reiterate that some of the rebath/bathfitter stuff is ****! 
With that being said, the wall products are great! There might be better options, but they're good with the right installer. 

Of course there will be high turn over! There arent many people who could handle the bang-bang of a one-day (10-14 hour day) "bathroom" (meaning shower or tub area only) remodel. Some of these franchisees suck! Some are great and have guys that have been around for 10+ years...


----------



## BC Carpenter

I notice around here they advertise every few months for an "installer".

One add stated the pay is 70k a year plus bonuses, benefits and a company vehicle for an installer...

I applied just out of curiosity, however never heard back. Awhile later they had the same add, but for 60, 000. 

I'm curious if these guys get paid on commission or hourly or what, and if they are decently paid at all. Not saying they aren't, just have no idea.


----------



## A Bath Guy

*The Best Policy*



BC Carpenter said:


> (I) just have no idea.


Thanks for the honesty.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Theres a company i see around here who guarantee they can do you a new kitchen or bath in 3 days or less no matter what it involves. this also includes wiring, flooring, counter tops, drywall, paint, plumbing, tile etc etc. 

I just cant see how this could all be done in 3 days even if you had 10 people working on it.


----------



## ROVACON

BCConstruction said:


> Theres a company i see around here who guarantee they can do you a new kitchen or bath in 3 days or less no matter what it involves. this also includes wiring, flooring, counter tops, drywall, paint, plumbing, tile etc etc.
> 
> I just cant see how this could all be done in 3 days even if you had 10 people working on it.



I agree. If plumbing and rewiring is being done (at least in my part of the world) you need a permit. You can not do a direct replacement of a tub around here with out getting a permit. Well.......your not supposed to anyway :whistling

Their profits must be amazing. Oh well, the long way works for me :laughing:


----------

